# Edward Bess



## Honey&LemonGirl (Sep 26, 2010)

I ordered the Ultra Luminous Bronzer in Daydream about a week and a half ago, and was wondering if anyone had experience with the shipping procedures on the EB website (since there seems to be no order tracking, etc).

Other thoughts, favorites, or recommendations? I want to hear!


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry, I dont have an anwser to your question. But, I was wondering if anyone has his lipsticks. They look so pretty, just wondering about the quality and if they are moisturizing.


----------



## pond23 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been lurking for several years now, and this is my first post! I am a huge Chanel makeup fanatic, but now I have decided to venture into Edward Bess territory. I just placed an order for: Intimate e/s, Night Romance l/s, Daydream bronzer, Sunlight highlighter, and Island Rose cream rouge. I hope this makeup line lives up to the blogger hype!

  	Does anyone have any experience with his line? Thanks in advance!

  	I'm a MAC NC15 and a Chanel 0.5 / 1.0.
  	I am so excited to be posting now after having been a 'quiet' member for so many years.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't have too much experience with the line, except for the bronzer that I purchased a while back. I absolutely love the color and texture, but the fig scent is quite strong.

  	As for ordering from their website, I could not dislike it more. It took me three weeks to get my package, which is just not acceptable. Email communication with the customer service representatives was slow and unclear. You don't receive shipment confirmation OR order tracking unless you email to request it.

  	For future Edward Bess customers: Order off of Bergdorf Goodman or Neiman Marcus' websites, where the customer service is better (and can be held accountable) and the process has been more streamlined.


----------



## pond23 (Dec 11, 2010)

^ Thank you for the info Honey&LemonGirl! I will stick with BG & NM for ordering.

  	So far I received and tried the Night Romance lipstick. I love the creamy texture, and it was suprisingly long-lasting on me. On my medium pigmented lips, the color is a really pretty and flattering pink-rose color with neutral to cool undertones.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am an edward bess virgin and just got some of my order from the BG beauty card event last week...I just want to say that the compact rouges are TINYYYYYY $38 for 1.5 grams..(mac cremeblushes have 6 g, NARS have 4.5) it is a little ridiculous...had I known that maybe I would have thought twice about it

  	I will update once I get a chance to use it...sorry but 5 degrees is not warm enough to use makeup...i just stay in bed and pray that I don't get hypothermia...


----------



## pond23 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ I ordered the compact rouge in Island Rose. I haven't tried it yet, but once I do, I will use it sparingly.

  	I have trouble blending other cream blushes (MAC, Bobbi Brown, NARS, etc.), so I hope the texture of this one is superior to the other ones that I have tried.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been following Edward Bess for some time now... the lip colours look divine! I'm in Canada, though, so it's a little bit difficult to order (and ridiculously expensive!) I am planning a summer trip to NY, however, and may just have to stop by his counter to get something in person!


----------



## pond23 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am loving the Daydream bronzer. I wear it almost every day! It has replaced Giorgio Armani's bronzing powder in #1 as my favorite bronzer. I am a MAC NC15, so most bronzing powders end up turning orange or muddy on me.

  	The lipsticks have a divine texture! Very creamy but highly pigmented and long-lasting. I hope he comes up with more neutral to cool-toned shades. Most warm-toned lipsticks pull brown or orange on me.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree, the Daydream bronzer totally ousted my Guerlain Terracotta bronzer. It's so subtle and pretty and looks incredibly natural and glowing!!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

Must. Have. Daydream!  I have Desert Sun bronzer by him and it's a little much for my NC20 skin.  I would love to swap with someone who has Daydream and thinks it's too light for them!


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2011)

Second that Daydream


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

You all are making me want to try his bronzer. I have used both of his brushes, Storm eye shadow and Love affair compact rouge. I love Storm and I really like the fig scent in his rouge's too, they all seem to be high quality. I'm having a lipgloss being sent to me, so I will post again once I receive it.


----------



## oyster480 (Jun 26, 2011)

I ordered the Daydream bronzer from NM. It arrived within a week, and I live in CA. However I ended up returning it because the price tag seemed a big hefty. I ordered it for contouring reasons, having seen reviews on it stating it had no orange or muddy tones. On my face though, I couldn't see much of a difference between Daydream and my Chanel Soleil, so I returned it. Thinking of ordering Desert Sun to see how they compare.... 


  	Still on the hunt for a good contour color with no orange or muddiness!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, Edward Bess himself has stated before that his bronzer isn't meant for contouring. I use it strictly as bronzer. Chanel's Bronze Universal (Soleil Tan de Chanel) is the same, I use it as bronzer because it's too warm-toned to be a convincing contour color for my skin. As far as the difference between the two, Daydream looks very natural on me (NC20-25), whereas the Chanel can look fake and a little too yellow/orange when I'm pale. When I'm a bit tanned up though, Bronze Universel looks amazing, just totally enhances a tan.

  	But as I said, I don't use (and wouldn't recommend using) either of these products in the hopes that they'll be great contours. For contouring, I like something like MAC Strada or Emote, or one of the Sculpt powders. Slightly more neutral browns, not too dark and not so neutral that they're totally muddy.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 10, 2011)

Can anyone describe the "color" of Daydream bronzer to me? Is it peachy like Dior Aurora, or rosy, or a completely neutral light tan?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 9, 2011)

I am just getting into this line and will post a detailed review of the items I have as soon as I have time to properly do it.  What I have tried so far (lipsticks, gloss, blush) I am really loving.  The line is simple yet sophisticated and well edited.  The staff at the counter at Bergdorf Goodman in NYC have been super helpful with ordering (via phone, since I am on the west coast).

  	Will report back!


----------



## Ikram (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi bringing back older thread.

  	Did anybody try the new Quad Royales? How do you like them? How do you use them?

  	I am loving South of France, just bought it, I loved it when SA applied it on me but also thinking about getting the other one, Summer in Capri.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi bringing back older thread.

  	Did anybody try the new Quad Royales? How do you like them? How do you use them?

  	I am loving South of France, just bought it, I loved it when SA applied it on me but also thinking about getting the other one, Summer in Capri.


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm curious about this line. Are the shades really unique? Enough to warrant the price?

  	Ikram- South of France is the item I was thinking of trying out first. From what I've seen, it looks beautiful- glad to know you liked it!


----------



## Ikram (Nov 30, 2011)

The shades are very neutral, classic shades. The aesthetic of the look is similar to Burberry, high quality polished neutrals which will be your daily staples.
  	The South of France is more about subtlety, it brightens but you can't really tell you are wearing something. I wear it to work eveyday as highlighter.
  	First, I was a bit underwhelmed with packaging, I would expect more heavier, substancial packaging for the price. Not exactly Burberry metal compacts but at least Chanel/Dior heaviness.  But actually it grew on me, the palette is so light and thin that I can throw it in my makeupbag and since it is longer I love using the large mirror for touch ups on the train, honestly I would just carry it daily because of the mirror. It is light but doesn't feel flimsy like drugstore stuff.
  	The new Back to basics palette would ge excellent for travel for this reason. Just the price is stopping me. :-(


----------



## Shypo (Nov 30, 2011)

The SoF compact is really the only product that intrigues me in this line - glad to hear you like it Ikram!  You may have convinced me to add it to my wish list!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it looks really beautiful too. I was very impressed with it in Sabrina's review. I think he does highlighters very well - I like the All Over Seduction in Sunlight alot.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 1, 2011)

I need to go check her review - I'm behind on my blog reading......I need to get in the habit like reading a newspaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	Edit:  The SoF quad is on backorder at BG, so I ordered it with my fingers crossed I'll eventually get it - decided I couldn't resist .


----------



## Meryl (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm hoping more people will post here. Since it is now available at Sephora, I made 2 orders.

	I don't care for the flimsy packaging and everything is now made in Taiwan... but I do love his neutral, easy to wear and nicely edited colours.

	What's a must-have if I don't like too much sparkle?  I found South of France to be a bit sparkly, but I love the shimmer of Sunlight!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love Sunlight too - it's my favorite EB item. I think other favorites among people on MUA are his bronzer in Daydream (not sparkly) and his single eyeshadows which for some reason Sephora doesn't carry. I hope they'll get those eventually. The ones I hear talked about the most are Nude, Intimate and Dusk.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder why Sephora doesn't carry his eye shadows -- just the palettes and the eye shadows in them are much more shimmery than the singles and that's something I really don't want.

  	The one thing I will not order on-line are the lipsticks... but I really want to try 3 of them first.

  	I'm also considering his concealer, not that I need another one.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 4, 2012)

His lipsticks are pretty heavily scented with fig, so that could be a plus or a minus for you. Alot of people like his Soft Smoke e/s trio which Sephora does carry. I tried it and it was too cool-toned for me, but I don't remember it being shimmery - maybe you'd like that?  Sabrina reviewed it and loves it:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/04/new-from-edward-bess-soft-orchid-soft.html

  	Here are her other faves:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/beauty-look-books-guide-to-edward-bess.html


----------



## Shypo (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a few of his shadow singles - Dusk and Mystery are my favorites.  Intimate is a nice, basic neutral taupe.  Nude is a straight up matte vanilla shade that doesn't even show up on my eyes.  And Storm is a lighter taupe with shimmer, and just the slightest bit of pink.  These blend well and have good color payoff.


----------



## katred (Feb 6, 2012)

I got South of France! I put a review and look here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2012/01/making-faces-mediterranean-escape-with.html

  	It's a perfect shade for my skin, because it just brightens my face and makes me look alive without really looking like I have makeup on at all. Me, but better.

  	I'm definitely interested in trying his shadows, since they seem like staples to have.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 6, 2012)

katred said:


> I got South of France! I put a review and look here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2012/01/making-faces-mediterranean-escape-with.html
> 
> It's a perfect shade for my skin, because it just brightens my face and makes me look alive without really looking like I have makeup on at all. Me, but better.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in trying his shadows, since they seem like staples to have.



 	Nice review!

  	I find it a touch too mauve, but his Summer In Capri seemed like it would add too much colour, so I didn't buy that one.  I'm tempted to get it and use as eye shadow, but I'm holding off for now.

  	I'm torn about his Back to Basics compact -- apparently the eye shadows are very shimmery, and I don't want that.

  	I wonder what else I should buy.  lol


----------



## Meryl (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone else loving Edward Bess?  I'd love to hear other opinions!


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

I definitely want to try the shadows (I'm eyeing Storm and Dusk) and the lipsticks. My problem is that the lipsticks mostly look like they're very warm/ brown in tone, which tends not to work on me. If anyone has some experiences with them, particularly how they look on pale skin, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Meryl (May 9, 2012)

I know own just about all the Edward Bess products. Love him!  The only thing I'm afraid to try are the lipsticks since I'm buying on-line and cannot try them first.

  	I hate the cheap packaging... but all his colours are perfect for me!


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 24, 2014)

Bumping this old, old thread back to life! Has anybody tried his eyeshadow primer?


----------

